# ADVENT 9115 Motherboard drivers?



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

hi
after some bsod i kept having i decided to do a fresh install of windows :4-thatsba now i cant find the driver for the motherboard so every time i take out the psu the laptop just turns off:upset:
i've downloaded EVEREST and ADA32 and both of them say "mainboard n\a" please help its doing my head in now :4-dontkno sisoftware sandra lite says that the mainboard serial number is 1234AA782E if that helps

advent 9115
intel pentium dual core t2310
sis 671MX

IS THERE A SPECIFIC WAY TO INSTALL DRIVERS?
i use driver genius so i had to install modem and wlan drivers first so i could access the internet but i read some where that you have to install the chipset driver first and the only 1 i could find is sis 671 vga driver? is this the mobo driver?
thanks dan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The usual order of install is:
Chipset
Video
Lan
WLAN (If equipped)
Audio
Modem
Card Reader (If equipped)
Touchpad (Laptops only)
Any aditional drivers you may need (Webcam, printer etc.)

A list of drivers for you model is here:
*ADVENT 9115*
Vista drivers ONLY

Your board has the SiS M672MX chipset with Integrated Mirage™3+ DX 9 Graphics. Vista may already contain the SiS M672MX chipset. So from the looks of it the Video driver i all you need.

Bill


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply :wave:
so do i have to do a fresh install of vista then install drivers in the right order?
plus the laptop is 64bit but i've installed 32bit because i was having ram trouble! and 32bit use less ram.
so should i install the 64bit this time?
do you think its a driver issue that when i take the psu out it says 51 mins left then just turns off and i've changed the power options to never turn off
thanks again danray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing this is a laptop you may have battery issues.
If you unplug the Power Supply and the laptop shuts down more than likely the battery is no good.

If the battery is 2-3 years old it will be time to replace it.

As far as what OS you want to install
A 64bit will use All the ram.
If you have 4GB or better 64 bit will use it
A 32 bit will max out at about 3.5 GB of ram even though 4GB may be installed.

How much ram do you have installed?

You also should have a recovery partition on this computer (I think). 

What was the original OS installed (Vista 64 bit or 32 bit)?


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

hi its got 2gb of ram and originally it was 64bit
i am right now re installing 64bit vista home premium 
the reason i installed 32bit was cos i believe the ram is faulty and am await a new stick that i ordered ( it crashes randomly and goes bsod memory managment also it failed memtest and gold memory test so defo faulty  )
there is a recovery partition on it but cant access it! i press f8 and it gives me all the options apart from recovery but looking at the drivers you showed me theres a recovery fix on there that i tried but didnt work error ( maybe cos its now 32bit so will try again when finished)
the drivers i got are:
sis vga (sis mirage 3 )
sis network card
wlan
realtek audio
what order should i install them in?
and are these all i need?
sorry for being a pain and thanks for the help
thanks dan


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

no tried the recovery fix cd gets so far then say run-time error 76 path not found?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The order you stated should be the order of install:
sis vga (sis mirage 3 )
sis network card
wlan
realtek audio

I am concerned about the reinstall if you have memory issues,
Bad memory may create all sorts of errors not only with the reinstall but also the recovery.

If you have issues I would get the memory replaced prior to reinstalling.

Bill


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

HI 
still wating on the ram will update you when it comes and i do the reinstall
thanks for your help so far 
dan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

Right had my ram 
installed it
formated drive and reinstalled vista
installed drivers in the right order and everything was fine for about 3hrs then i had a bsod saying 'IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL' 
Caused by driver 'WIN32K.SYS'
any ideas??
thanks dan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dan,
I am not a BSOD expert.

I would test the RAM using Memtest 86+
Make sure the BIOS is set to Default Settings.

Then go through these steps and post the required info to this thread.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

I will then ask assistance from *Jcgriff2* and ask him to analyze the BSOD for us.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

this is the file
thanks dan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dan,
Will send a PM to *Jcgriff2*.
Give him a little time to review the reports and reply.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

You are updating device drivers, yet running Vista SP0 - the original version of Vista, circa November 2006. Updated 2010 device drivers + 2006 Vista OS drivers will result in BSODs.

Interestingly enough, you have 109 Windows Updates installed, but not Vista SP1 or SP2. I don't see any particular reason for the lack of the SPs in the system files.

Vista SP1 & SP2 must be installed.

Validate your OS installation - Genuine Microsoft Software

See if SP1 & SP2 is waiting for you in Windows Updates - www.update.microsoft.com

If not. . .
Learn how to install Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Learn how to install Windows Vista Service Pack 2 (SP2)


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_DanHoyle_VistaSP0x86_01-13-2011_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_DanHoyle_VistaSP0x86_01-13-2011_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6000.17021.x86fre.vista_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Wed Jan 12 22:25:09.216 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:40.029
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiMapPagesForZeroPageThread+aa )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!MiMapPagesForZeroPageThread+aa
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 81cb7da4 80603c38 80603934


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jan 12 15:38:32.547 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:46:50.378
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+bff52 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  sidebar.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_win32k+bff52
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000013 00000002 00000001 818a8dee


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  



by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi and thank you for the quick response
I'm in work now but a soon as I get home I'll download sp1 and sp2 and let you know thanks again
Dan


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

Installed sp1 and sp2
now the only bsod im having is ntfs.sys
any idea how to sort this 1 out?
thanks for all the help dan


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that Vista SP1 & SP2 installed.

*ntfs.sys* = HDD

Run *chkdsk /r*

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

i've run the test and it past them all
lately its been taking a long long long time to get to post (advent splash screen) after turnning on!
with just the power button going on and off and the hdd light flashing every now and then
so i thought i'd reset the bios using the jumper and when turning the power on i was accidently pushing on the ram and it turned on straight away 
i've now wedged something in to hold the ram down as it only has 1 ram slot and all is working well :wave:
could a faulty ram slot give these bsod's?
thanks dan
aslo i have now reintalled 64 bit vista sp1 and all the drivers :wink:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi DanHoyle,
Yes, a poorly fitted ram module can cause BSOD (among other issues).
*jcgriff2* initial thoughts was a memory issue either with RAM or the GPU (Graphics card memory).

Advent states there should be 2 RAM slots, but a quick google search finds this



> There is a bit of confusion regarding the memory on this laptop. According to Advent the laptop has two memory slots but all other sources point to it only having one. The one confirmed slot is accessed by removing the expansion panel underneath the laptop (see "Bottom of Laptop" section below).


Source:
UKT Support - Advent 9115 Laptop

I checked Crucial's website, but crucial does not seem to support this laptop.

The Advent is a spinoff of this model:

http://download.gericom.com/NOTEBOO...t-53120-U40si-U50si/Manual/U50SI1 English.pdf

It shows only one slot for memory

Bill


----------

